# The return of AD10



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Master 30th. Pretty it is!
I would have shown it with the tan-walled Corsa SC on those Ambrosios, though.
Master 30th | Colnago


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I will see it in the flesh tomorrow at Eurobike, already taking some sedatives in preparation to the moment when I know the suggested list price.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

Price doesn't matter. You can't buy this bike. They stopped making those hubs 6 years ago.

On a related note. I take exception to Colnago teasing us with frames like this, putting unobtainable wheels on it and then sticking a black headset and black campy group on it. For shame.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I only want the frame, preferably with a threaded fork, I have the full silver group + wheels built on silver chorus hubs and blue open pros + NOS Cinelli quill stem + bars.

We'll see tomorrow, this year I already passed on 2 second hand Masters on AD10 and my size, because I don't want a used one. I am preparing myself for the heart attack when I see the price tag


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Be still my heart. That's the color combination I wanted when I was shopping for my first Colnago. They were out of the color combo in my size. I ended up "settling" for Mapei.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

My wife's bike is a Technos in AD10.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

there was not an AD10 on the Eurobike, they had a AD11... I am still uploading the pics... here a teaser


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

strathconaman said:


> Price doesn't matter. You can't buy this bike. They stopped making those hubs 6 years ago.
> 
> On a related note. I take exception to Colnago teasing us with frames like this, putting unobtainable wheels on it and then sticking a black headset and black campy group on it. For shame.


Exactly my thinking on the black group!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

ok here the promised pics, taken without flash and a 50mm lens

























































full set of pics here

https://photobucket.com/Eurobike12


----------

